# rottweilers - tonbridge



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Billy and Ted went missing from Tonbridge Kent on 9th Feb 2011. Bill is more ginger than Ted and has white bits on his neck. Ted is bigger and stockier.

They both had black collars with studs on when they went missing and are both chipped and entire! 

We miss them dearly, please call 07890 080849, 01892 834492 or 07738 127180 if you have any information


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

bumping this one up so that our early morning visitors can read


----------



## HWAR (Jul 19, 2010)

Apparently these boys have now been found <Dogpages UK dog rescue forums>


----------

